# How to Create a Simple Dual Boot System (Win XP / Mac OS 10.4.6/10.4.7)



## arunks (Feb 5, 2007)

How to Create a Simple Dual Boot System
(Win XP / Mac OS 10.4.6/10.4.7)

This is a simple guide to create a "Quick and Easy" dual boot system. It will use the integrated boot selector from Darwin.

You will need:
1. (Surely) Mac OS X 10.4.6 JAS Install DVD (on a DVD-R not RW!)
2. (Surely) A PC with a compatible DVD drive (to install OS X, it's necessary!)
3. (Maybe!) Windows XP Install CD

It's simple and quite easy to understand but you must either:
* a - Start from scratch with an empty HDD (longest but easiest and requires item 3)
* b - Partition your disk with a program (as I don't use these, I will no cover them here, there's sufficient info on that everywhere)
* c - Start from an already partitionned Win XP system with sufficient space to install OS X on an unused partition. This "Quick and Easy" Solution, took 25 minutes for me to got OS X installed and running with a boot selector (installation of OS X included!).

To start, you should have two system partitions with at least 10 GB each to get comfortable with Virtual Memory (both OS), the hibernation sleep mode of windows and the bunch of program you will install to use your PC/Mac to work/play/whatever.

We will start from scratch, other will get onboard later.

* 1.

First of all, put your Windows XP Install CD in the tray (no really!).

- When the installer will ask your where to install Windows, select your HDD and create two partitions of at least 10 GB for Windows XP and OS X. Use FAT 32 System because OS X can read/write on these drives but not on NTFS (read only). Leave the rest of the disk unused. (To be honest you could even set up the entire HDD from Win XP install but it's easier from OS X).

- Install Windows on the partition you just created, Windows will always make the install partition the active partition and then boot from there.

* 2.

Setup Windows (The longer part!)

* 3.

(we take case b. and c. people here!)

Put the OS X Install DVD (Yes, again)

- When you are at the installation menu, choose from the menu Utilities -> Disc Utility.

- Then choose your disk and then either:

a: Select your OS X partition and go to the Erase Tab. Put "MacOSX" or any label in the label section (no special character as é à ù because it will be easier to call from the command line) and select Journalled MacOS type, click erase, this will format your partition to the Mac OS X format.

b: Select your unused Space and setup your drive from here. (For the more advanced users or the bold ones)

- Then, be sure to have your partition mounted (it's said somewhere, but I don't really remember) as you will need to access it from the terminal.

- Quit the Disk Utility, this will get you directly to the install menu.

- Then select, from the menu, Utilities -> Terminal.
You will get to the tiny command line of Darwin (as someone said: don't panic, the terminal is your friend!)

- Then type: "diskutil list" (as always, without quotes).
Keep note of the EXACT DISK/PARTITION where your MacOSX partition is, it will be something like: disk0s2 (Disk 0, partition #2 here).

- Then type "fdisk -e /dev/rdisk0".
The 0 is the number following the "disk" in disk0s2. Hint for the Noobs: replace the number, here 0, with YOUR OWN MacOSX disk number!

[note: you will be in the sub command prompt of the fdisk program.]

- Then type "p", it will list the partitions of this HDD.
Verify the number of your MacOSX partition just be sure that it will be your OS X system partition and not another you will make active. The active partition (here Win XP) will be identified with an "*".

- Type: "f 2" where the 2 is the partition # in the "disk0s2".
Hint for the Noobs: replace the number, here 2, with YOUR OWN MacOSX partition number!

This will mark your partition as the active partition for the boot sequence at PC start-up.

- Type: "write" to write your changes (it will ask you if it's OK to set the changes on the next reboot, indeed, say Yes).

- Type: "exit" to exit fdisk program.

- Type: "exit" to exit Terminal.

- Close terminal with Command(ALT)-Q.

- Install OS X with the right options for your PC (go the the install FAQ to get some info on that).

- Reboot and enjoy the boot menu of Darwin when you press F8 while booting. You can select any OS and voilà!

In case it goes wrong and the partition doesn't boot, just access the terminal from the DVD and repeat the Terminal procedure with the right partition. But to be sure it's not because your partition is not a primary one, delete it with the Disk Utility of OS X to the "unused space" state and create it again, just in case.

Also, if OS X doesn't boot at all on your PC, then your PC would be unstartable. Just put the DVD in the machine and repeat the Terminal procedure to change the starting partition to Win XP, but this should be an unlikely event as you are able to boot from the DVD.

Notes: It could certainly work for more OS like Linux, OS2, DOS or any obscure OS but I haven't tried, so I could not write it here, but as the Boot selector seems quite flexible, it should work.
__________
Mods ....i dont know whether this is illegal or not to install mac on intel based pc rather than a mac hardware...

Guys i found this info on a russian site.....


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2007)

Have you tried installing it yourself?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

someone please try n tell , if it works ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2007)

a vmware image of MacOS X 10.4.8 is available on torrents now. It does everything, however the graphics sux on it due to an emulated 16MB SVGA Graphics adapter


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

^^and whats the use of macOS without its main attraction, graphics.


----------



## planetcall (Feb 5, 2007)

^^ You can get a hand on MAC OS and feel what it is and how it works !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

ok , then I will download its vmware image.
My sys config is 
P4 2.4 GHz
512 MB ram
intel 845 GVSR MOBO
seagate 250 GB HDD

will MAC OS run on it successfully , of course with poor graphics ???


----------



## aryayush (Feb 5, 2007)

There is no need for that. It is quite possible to install Mac OS X on normal PCs. No virtualisation is required and it will work full throttle, including graphics. 

However, I haven't yet tried to do so because I have yet to find a conclusive proof that the torrent I download is the right one for my system. I don't want to download 4 GB and waste it. Plus, I am lazy.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 5, 2007)

^^do tell me the correct procedure of installing it on my system .
also what do u mean by right torrent for ur system?? are they specific to certain configurations ??


----------



## mukilan (Feb 5, 2007)

source

*wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Simple_Dual_Boot
__________
he has just copied and pasted here


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 5, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^do tell me the correct procedure of installing it on my system .
> also what do u mean by right torrent for ur system?? are they specific to certain configurations ??



*www.moreaboutmoney.com/guide.php?ver=10.4.7

Hope This Helps! and If it does Dont 4get to Click the REP Button


----------



## arunks (Feb 5, 2007)

there r available many type of images on the net..

one is with 1.33GB vmware image which is 6GB in size after use..

other is 2.9GB and another is 4.37GB rar and iso images on the torrents......

i have rapidshare links also ...also i have one ftp link...but soory i can share that ftp links in few days only...


----------



## blueshift (Feb 5, 2007)

mukilan said:
			
		

> source
> 
> *wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Simple_Dual_Boot





			
				arunks said:
			
		

> Guys i found this info on a russian site.....



Russian site huh?  
Thanks for putting this bt please mention the source in your post(even if its russian)


----------



## blueshift (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont think it is legal.


----------



## arunks (Feb 5, 2007)

i assure everybdy i will provide ftp link tomorrow morning...

as i m testing that link......and i m getting actively refuses from the ftp servers...

let me ensure it works properly ...so i will share it 2morro


plz guys wait.......
__________
i m not able to use the method myself as i have 250 plan bsnl broadband..


but i m trying a lot for past one week to get it worked by hook or crook...by downloading and uploading by friends...searching rapidshare premum accpunts etc. etc. etc. 

and i will try this week definitely


----------



## aryayush (Feb 6, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^do tell me the correct procedure of installing it on my system .
> also what do u mean by right torrent for ur system?? are they specific to certain configurations ??


One stop solution to all queries:
*www.insanelymac.com/


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

thanx ... repped u.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot, buddy! 
__________
Here comes a rep for arunks for imflaming the desire in me to experiment with installing Mac OS X on a PC again.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 6, 2007)

how to install MAC on a normal PC with AMD proccessor


----------



## aryayush (Feb 6, 2007)

Did you read the first post?


----------



## arunks (Feb 6, 2007)

here is the direct link......

cheers everybody 

Edited Batty: Removed link


plz dont forget to give me reps... 

this ftp sometimes refuses connection due to load and sometimes dont work in night..but provided a constant speed to me in range 200-255 kbps

hope u all will be happy now


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 7, 2007)

What the hell ..? You people are distributing OS copies as if they were free ... ??


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

has any one successfully tried installing mac o.s . . and able to run with atleast 90 percent performance . . ??


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 7, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> has any one successfully tried installing mac o.s . . and able to run with atleast 90 percent performance . . ??



Yes,I have run Mac 10.4.7 in vmware But u shud  make sure ur comp has a high end configuration for it [2.60ghz+,1GB Ram]..This specification is needed if u use virtualization soultion and not if u install without using it


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 7, 2007)

"This specification is needed if u use virtualization soultion and not if u install without using it"


i did not get u??????????*img150.imageshack.us/img150/6839/bonggggg2lk.gif


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 7, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> What the hell ..? You people are distributing OS copies as if they were free ... ??



And shahab you forgot to give him reps he was asking for


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 7, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> "This specification is needed if u use virtualization soultion and not if u install without using it"
> 
> 
> i did not get u??????????*img150.imageshack.us/img150/6839/bonggggg2lk.gif



High End Config is needed which i have mentioned previously if install Mac Os as a Guest OS uisng vmware/virtual pc but if u wanna install Mac Os on ur HDD without virtualization solution like vmware/virtual pc then HIGH end config is not needed


----------



## arunks (Feb 8, 2007)

hey any body has downloaded all the files from the rapidshare links?????????


----------

